# The ORIGINAL Custom Grip - LOESCH



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I've tried a bunch over the years, (and they were all good), but Loesch remains my favorite.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Boy, Those look great.
Van Handle
http://www.vanhandle.net


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I recently put a Loesch full grip and slim line on two of my Apex bows. It make the best grip made (Apex) even better.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Mathews*

Mathews


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Hoyt*

Hoyt


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Pse*

Pse


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Others*

Others


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Grip Guy,
For a Mathews bow, is your grip more rounded on the back than a Torqueless grip?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Quote = 100% guaranteed

? = dose that include 3 cracks in the finish of the palm section.That i have on mine.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Guaranteed*

Every grip I make is guaranteed and has been since 1995. You are referring to glue seams where wood pieces meet. If they have separated, send it in for repair at no charge. 

Seems like there could have been a better way to hit this.



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Quote = 100% guaranteed
> 
> ? = dose that include 3 cracks in the finish of the palm section.That i have on mine.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Torqueless - Loesch*

Their grips are more "cookie cutter" in nature while high quality. My grips are designed to support your hand in the right places to keep you comfortably centered preventing torque and promoting consistent hand position.

In a word: Yes. My full grip design is more round across the back than the Torqueless design.

I also offer a "slim" grip design for those who want that narrow feel. Bottom line is I personally assist each customer who may not be sure to find the right grip for them.

Since I make every grip by hand per each customer, I can personalize each one with whatever the archer may need, IE: angle, size, offset, special shape, etc.


----------



## jrhuntcamp (Jun 9, 2008)

*"Bottom line is I personally assist each customer who may not be sure to find the right grip for them."
Since I make every grip by hand per each customer, I can personalize each one with whatever the archer may need, IE: angle, size, offset, special shape, etc.
__________________
James Loesch
Loesch Enterprises *

hmmmmm ... I sent an e-mail to the "Contact Us" e-mail address on the Loesch Enterprises website on 6/19/08 ........

_"I was looking around your website & thought I would contact you to get your thoughts / recommendations between a full grip or the side plates for my new BowTech 82nd Airborne"_

No reply as of yet .... maybe I'll get a response here on A/T ..... hope so  :wink:


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Email*

I answer every email personally and sometimes it may take a few days. I apologize for any delays but I try to take care of everyone personally.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Oh my, iam good.I'm so good. I can repeat the same mistake*

------------------------>Disclaimer 
1st , Not responsible for any misinterpretation below

2nd. Not responsible for readers getting  while digesting contents.

3r-ly do use the decoder below.While deciphering the contents of this thread.For your own,peace of mine.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------------>Disclaimer
> 1st , Not responsible for any misinterpretation below
> 
> 2nd. Not responsible for readers getting  while digesting contents.
> ...


------------------------------------
Sorry 
Don't realy know how this got on your thread. and :embara:

I will have it removed. 
Again sorry


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Loesch grips are the best !*

My Bowman Accu-Risers come standard with a Loesch grip.
They're beautifully constructed, feel great, and look outstanding too. :thumbs_up
I also use the Loesch true back tension release.
Therefore, when I shoot targets, I have a Loesch in each hand. 


Sag.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Gold*

That is GOLD!


----------



## ColoXD_Fan (May 17, 2008)

Whats pricing on a new grip for e PSE brute and what color options to I have?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*PSE Brute*

That is the "Standard" grip as listed in the PSE section of the BOWGRIPS catalog.

Full grip: Dymondwood $89.99 (all colors you see above)
Walnut $64.99

Sideplates: $49.99 and $39.99


----------



## jrhuntcamp (Jun 9, 2008)

*Got mine on order ...*

I spoke with James & got my Loesch Custom Grip on order for my 82nd - Full Grip version in the Dymondwood Laminates ... Green Camo, of course.
I would bet this grip is going to do much more, for me & my bow, than just look great ... :wink:.
... I'm really looking forward to shooting with it !!!

Thanks again James ...


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Been shooting them for 10 years.*

Will be ordering a walnut grip for a Dream Season soon.
EXCELLENT product.
For all those who are concerned with speed.....if you want a grip that fits, you will get it, but that takes time and personal service, so if the man is busy, it is because he makes a very good product, which takes time.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

sorry to dig this up, but is Loesch still in business??

cause I cant find its website from google, thx.


----------



## Reberly (Nov 11, 2018)

Dang, these are beautiful.


----------



## kellyrjones82 (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Jbrown9194 (Dec 12, 2018)

how do i determine what grip is right for me?


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not a fanboy. I'm a Zealot man


----------



## Tchaka (May 14, 2015)

Those are pretty sweet. What are they made out of?


----------



## Lanesdad (Sep 5, 2010)

I know this question was asked back in december, but I don't see anyone had an answer, is Loesch still in business?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

parwine said:


> I'm not a fanboy. I'm a Zealot man


original


----------



## Red Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## dogz19 (Jun 20, 2019)

nice looking grips


----------



## rickpubworks (Apr 11, 2019)

Look amazing. sending PM.


----------

